# Read Me



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there any way of ripping liberty's or even th3orys power options and applying it eclipse maybe? I just really want recovery at easy access at all time. I can't find it in root explorer, if anyone has can you walk me through? Pleaseee


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

hrdcorejordan said:


> Is there any way of ripping liberty's or even th3orys power options and applying it eclipse maybe? I just really want recovery at easy access at all time. I can't find it in root explorer, if anyone has can you walk me through? Pleaseee


check with rom developer. don't know details but pretty sure he can include it via droidjunk's mod.

you may be able to flash option over a rom to get it to work yourself. Droidjunk has section in a forum for more info.. not sure which one but saw it today... maybe xda? maybe on rootz somewhere.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> check with rom developer. don't know details but pretty sure he can include it via droidjunk's mod.
> 
> you may be able to flash option over a rom to get it to work yourself. Droidjunk has section in a forum for more info.. not sure which one but saw it today... maybe xda? maybe on rootz somewhere.


Thanks for the quick reply; and ill check it out thanks


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

you can flash droidjunks 5.7.893 zips over eclipse, you can get his app with his zips to change header, clock size and color and other things. Wipe cache & dalvik in recovery and your good.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> you can flash droidjunks 5.7.893 zips over eclipse, you can get his app with his zips to change header, clock size and color and other things. Wipe cache & dalvik in recovery and your good.


Can you post a link please


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Obnoxious thread title.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Obnoxious thread title.


Maybe, but got myself and u to read it...
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

hrdcorejordan said:


> Can you post a link please


Google can


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

Use Safestrap. You can enter recovery at every restart.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Maybe, but got myself and u to read it...
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


And if every post had a title like this the site would be totally useless.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

darkrom said:


> And if every post had a title like this the site would be totally useless.


But it doesn't does it? Mr. Negative over here, I just wanted some guaranteed input and I had to think of a title to get some attention.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Google can


found it







thank you


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

hrdcorejordan said:


> But it doesn't does it? Mr. Negative over here, I just wanted some guaranteed input and I had to think of a title to get some attention.


I'm glad you got your answer. I am not Mr negative. I just don't want to start scrolling through looking for intelligent posts and seeing threads like "help me" "read this" "OMG!!!1!" "LOOK NOW" "IMPORTANT PLEASE HELP!!!" etc.

It is frustrating and general forum etiquette that your title has something to do with the topic. I am not trying to bum you out or be negative, just please try to keep this in mind for the future so we can keep this place awesome and tidy.


----------

